# dumpstered vitamins???



## brooksisdead (Dec 25, 2007)

is it safe to injest dumpstered vitamins??

if already opened?

i know it isnt the best thing..but it is a small mom and pop store with a garbage can on wheels..like the house ones..

i found them along with some friends the other day.

i need soem help!!

also.what are some precautions to take with dumpstered vitamins?




btw..last night was such a good night for diving.

!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2007)

wrong forum section buddy! moved to general banter.

oh, and vitamins keep for a long time... so it should be fine.


----------



## brooksisdead (Dec 25, 2007)

hah.
yeah i noticed that shortly after.
my bad bro.


----------

